# 80 minute presentation



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Yeah I've done presentations that have gone on for around an hour. It's hard to think of advice for it, because it really sucks to have to do. 

At least personally, my big thing was coming to grips with being at the head of the class for that long. After a few minutes you just..have to accept you'll be up there for a while, if that makes sense. I usually realize that hardly any of the class is actually paying attention to me after the first ten, which helps. Since you're presenting only in front of your prof, I would probably recommend visiting some of their office hours and really get comfortable being around them before the presentation. 

Bring water, and don't be afraid of pauses. You don't have to be talking every single second and fill every gap. Talk slower than you feel you need to (most people talk too fast during presentations) and if you need a minute, take one. Flip through notes or whatever, just be okay with the odd pause.

I would have visual aids if you can. They take a bit of pressure off you and allow you to point at things and help you out if you draw blanks. 

Rehearse the entire speech before hand. Multiple times if you can. Good luck!


----------



## recycled (Sep 2, 2008)

I've never spoken for longer than 10 minutes, but Perfectionist gave good advice. I think whether you should do the presentation in front of the class depends on how ready you are on the D-day. When is the presentation again? You might want to learn breathing techniques and do other calming exercises until then.


----------



## justin984 (Jun 9, 2005)

wow 80 minutes, thats rough! The worst I ever had was 20, and I literally had every word I said written on the powerpoint slides lol. I don't think there is anything wrong with you asking for an alternate assignment. 80 minutes is a lot to ask from anyone, let alone someone with SA.


----------



## Strummer (Sep 1, 2008)

Holy ****, what are you studying that they would put you and the audience through that torture?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Strummer said:


> Holy ****, what are you studying that they would put you and the audience through that torture?


I agree, that's just ridiculous unless you're going through for something that's going to involve that kind of public speaking.

See this thread for some presentation advice: viewtopic.php?f=47&t=78542

I would add to that, that 80 minutes is such a long time you may wind up "settling in" after about 10-15 minutes. Depends how nervous you are about it, I guess. Just remember some of those ways to control it.


----------



## Madstuhh (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm still in high school, and i can't even do two minute presentations.
my teachers llet me do it for just them. I know im not gonna be able to get away with this my whole life and i should just get it over with, but im too big of a coward. 

Crap, 80 minutes? :eek


----------



## casual20 (Aug 29, 2008)

I actually couldn't do that. I've just started college and if a presentation ever creeps up i will blag my way out of it somehow... or just lose the marks.


----------



## Kathy11 (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck!  Giving an 80minute presentation is something to be very proud of even if it is just in front of the professor. I am terrified about the 20min presentaion I have later this year. Definitely let us know how it goes.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Use power point and read off the powerpoint. Bring a video to watch on the topic that you selected or off your laptop and rehearse in advance like crazy!


----------

